
Ask HN: How to find unresponsive websites - africajam
I am trying to find real estate websites that are unresponsive (do not display well on mobile devices).
Anyone have any tips on how to do this?
======
nreece
Google's Mobile-Friendly tool seems to have an API, that you can use if you
own/run the sites: [http://searchengineland.com/google-mobile-friendly-
testing-t...](http://searchengineland.com/google-mobile-friendly-testing-tool-
now-api-access-268402)

Or have a look at BuiltWith: [https://kb.builtwith.com/lead-
prioritization/finding-non-mob...](https://kb.builtwith.com/lead-
prioritization/finding-non-mobile-optimized-websites/)

~~~
africajam
Great answer - thanks ;)

